# Elephantnose fish (Gnathonemus petersii)



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Has anyone kept this fish? I saw one today at the LFS and fell in love with it but I don't know the minimal requirements for this fish? Like what is the smallest the tank can be? I have seen different answers for this so would y'all think a 55 gallon be to small for one?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

One of my dream fish in a hardwater african set up.
Here's a good profile:
Gnathonemus petersii (Elephantnose Fish) — Seriously Fish
55 gallons would be a tight squeeze, especially with other fish. If it's a really long/wide tank as opposed to high, that would be helpful. And more than one would be a no go.
Though it says they are unfussy I remember a member on another forum having loads of trouble feeding theirs. The poor fish went quite a without eating and faster fish were eating all it's food. I'm guessing this fish is usually wild caught and therefore a frozen/live diet is best. Also those mouths are adapted to eating things like small worms, not flakes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks Olympia, I have read that page you linked and others as well. I was thinking a 55 would be pushing it but thought I would ask and see others opinions. The only other tank I have that is wider is also shorter then the 55 and its a 40b. So I guess I would just have to wait till I get a bigger tank some day before I can keep this fish.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

So now I royally confused. I know that one particular site says 255L (67gallons)is best but I have read many sites where people have then in a 55 gallon with no problem. Its really hard for me to go with just one site saying no when I have read many that say yes. Knowing the "No" site is more then likely right. :-?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Is your 55 stocked with anything?
Try finding out more about it's activity level. They are nocturnal for one. But if at night they enjoy swimming around like crazy, I might feel bad denying it space. If they are slow movers it could be more doable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Yeah Angelfish and Otos. The Angelfish are about to get rehomed I think as I been wanting bottom dwellers for awhile now but the Angels are so food aggressive that nothing else can get food. No matter if its flakes or sinking wafers the Angels go after it.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Well after the angel fish left, just one and some bottom dwellers could work out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sam Crow (Apr 20, 2012)

I love that fish. My wife has been on me to get one when we begin our new tank. I'm considering it. It's either that, or a Black Ghost Knife (not both obviously).


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

While I was looking for more information about this fish and its requirements I ran across these two articles in Practical Fishkeeping.
Definitive guide to elephantnoses | Features | Practical Fishkeeping
How many elephantnose species do you think there are? | Blog | Practical Fishkeeping
I thought they were interesting. There are soo many different types.


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

Edit: 

I have seen the following

Minimum being: 50 gallons, 55 gallons, 40 inches.

I'd say try it.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Termato said:


> Why not play it safe and get. 75 gallon to work off of for the elephantnoses


LoL was just looking on Craigslist for a 75 earlier today just for that reason. I really want this fish but really don't have a tank for it.


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

Boredomb said:


> LoL was just looking on Craigslist for a 75 earlier today just for that reason. I really want this fish but really don't have a tank for it.


I just kept reading more about it and if you aren't overstocked it would do fine in a 55 as its 8 inches longer than the minimum requirement.

You can either try it in the 55 or get a new 75 for this fish.

The minimum I found on multiple sites are 50 gallons 40" and a 55 gallon 48" should be fine.



> Elephant Noses can grow to be 14" long, but they rarely grow bigger than 9" in an aquarium. They can live for 6 to 10 years, and sometimes longer.


The only case where you should go bigger is if he does grow bigger.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Yeah I've read different things on that stating 40" to 48"x18"x18" being minimal.


----------

